# Determine age of Colombian



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

If my colombian tegu is about 15 inches long from head to tail tip, how old is he likely to be?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2013)

Guaranteed >1week.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I know that because I already had him for 2 week haha.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, to put in other words: size is not an accurate indicator of age.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

My argentine is only 18 in long, and I've had him since sept 11, 2012. Granted he has been hibernating since oct. But was averaging 1in growth per week. I am not exactly sure how old he was when i got him...but he had only faint faint remnants of greenish tinge on his head. I understand columbians are different and don't they stay smaller than argentines on average? I'm 'guessing ' niles may have been like 3 or 4 weeks when I got him, because of the lack of true green on head and his size combined. Did yours have any green on its head? I have read they lose it after 4 weeks i think(?)


----------



## nepoez (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't know if colombians get greens on their heads... but mine had no green what so ever, and I've had him since Feb-19-2013, so about 2.5 weeks now. I think he was 15 inches already when I got him and he hasn't grown any. I feed him fully of gutloaded crickets each day till he rejects them. But he is starting to shed yesterday.


----------

